# My Hercules Bike needs reflectors, flashing tail light and a basket please help



## Sarah Melissa Arbaugh (Oct 30, 2013)

So, My Hercules Bike needs reflectors, flashing tail light (maybe one for the front too)and a basket. There are no reflectors on this bike and I don't even know why there aren't any on the pedals. Maybe it's old? i'm curious as to how old this is so if anyone knows, please tell me! or those bike experts out there, i would love to be able to lock up this seat while i run into the grocery store etc, is there a good lock on the market that I could use?It seems a bit small since the front wheel is rather close to the lower bar. i obviously know nothing about vintage bike anatomy! Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated. thanks so much!!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll be able to give you more info next week after I talk to my friends who are English 3 speed experts.  My guess is that it precedes the Raleigh buy out of many of the British brands in the early '60s, including Hercules.  If so, it wouldn't have any reflectors.  I'm also guessing that you are not looking for an accurate restoration.  Find a good independent bike shop & they will be able to outfit you with everything you need.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 1, 2013)

There should be a date on the rear hub:
http://sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer.html
As mentioned a good bike shop or a bike co-op can fix you up with what you need.  The co-op will also show you how to fix it yourself.  For a city bike, get some Wald folding baskets for cargo space. Enjoy the rattles!


----------



## Gasbag (Nov 7, 2013)

Sarah Melissa Arbaugh said:


> So, My Hercules Bike needs reflectors, flashing tail light (maybe one for the front too)and a basket. There are no reflectors on this bike and I don't even know why there aren't any on the pedals. Maybe it's old? i'm curious as to how old this is so if anyone knows, please tell me! or those bike experts out there, i would love to be able to lock up this seat while i run into the grocery store etc, is there a good lock on the market that I could use?It seems a bit small since the front wheel is rather close to the lower bar. i obviously know nothing about vintage bike anatomy! Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated. thanks so much!!




Hi Sarah. Your bike was built before reflectors were mandatory by law. All it should have had is a reflector on the rear fender. A company known as Tubing Investments bought the Hercules brand in the very late fifties. They turned control of Hercules over to Raleigh around 1961. If the head badge reads Birmingham, it is very probably a pre-1961 bike. A dead give away on Raleigh built Hercules is 4 silver stripes on the seat tube and Nottingham on the head badge. The way to get a fairly accurate date is to look at the rear hub (the chrome part in the center of the rear wheel) and you will see a single number with a space followed by a double number. The double number is the year the hub was built and the bike was usually built within a month or two after that. 

The best way to keep the seat from getting stolen is to make 100% sure it is adjusted to your height and you or someone else apply Red Loctite to the bolt and nut that holds the seat to the seat post and the seat post into the frame. Red Loctite is a real booger to bust loose after it cures and usually requires a torch to heat it up so you can remove the nut and bolt. 

You can get LED blinky lights at any department store or bike shop. Good idea to use one if you ride at night or in traffic. Also look in to getting a good U-lock and get instruction on how to properly lock a bike. 

Nice bike! Have fun with it.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 7, 2013)

*Tail lights*

Hi Sarah
Welcome. If your doing any night riding really bright light is the way to go.

Here:



abe lugo said:


> It is recommended to have three lights.  Even during the day in Los Angeles you can hit from behind!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cygolite-Ho...210?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485a401bf2
> 
> ...




We have about 4 sets of the taillights and two headlights. We do use the vintage lights with updated bulbs but there are always ready to go and last a long time.


To lock it up, use a ulock with a wire, run the wire through the front wheel, through the seat, catch it in the loops with the ulock

We run this one. http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Kr...r_1_1?s=cycling&ie=UTF8&qid=1383894853&sr=1-1


For the bags try this rack with these backs, my wife love them on her commuter
Look for abasic wald rear rack too.

The come in black too http://www.amazon.com/Wald-Folding-...8&qid=1383894986&sr=1-2&keywords=Wald+folding


----------

